# Ariens 924073 1032



## narrowfarm (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello i have an older mid 1980s ariens 924073 with a 32 inch bucket.It also has 6 impeller blades. I see alot of machines out there with 3 or 4 impeller blades. I havent tried the snowblower yet in the snow but i think it should be nice to throw snow. Any ideas on how a 6 blade impeller is???


----------



## narrowfarm (Mar 27, 2011)

*My 924 073 1032 mid 1980s*


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

all i can say is wow. great job. it didnt look like that before. hope there werent too many issues.

tom


----------



## narrowfarm (Mar 27, 2011)

*924073*

Hi Tom! i have been waiting for the snow to try her out!! I bought new bearing for the impeller,wheel bearings ,both belts ,made a cover for the Carb so it doesn't ice up from what i also read. Installed new drive wheel for the transmition and i put on new chains on the tires. I will update my photo maybe tomorrow with the carb cover and new chains on. I had to torch the bolts to free them up just to get one of the wheels off but i got it!!
The engine does run good but i still want to replace it in the future....maybe a Briggs vtwin 16Hp !! some of the briggs V twins have a built in fuel tank...just have to keep my eyes open for one!! maybe next years project!
Hope it snows soon!! what are you using this season for blowing snow??.....john


----------



## narrowfarm (Mar 27, 2011)

*Ready for the snow!!*



narrowfarm said:


> View attachment 443
> 
> 
> View attachment 444


Its almost 50 degrees out but i am waiting!!!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

same machine as last year, a 1960s moto mower but i gave it a semi restoration like you did yours. all new chains (there are 5) all new bearings, clean and paint. double stacked auger in front and a paddle style impeller spinning the same direction as the augers.

have a second identical machine that wears its old worn paint and scars well.

both have cast iron kohler engines. both are 24 inch wide by 24 inch high intake.


but i am itching to try a blower i overhauled for my parents house in commack. a 10 hp 32 inch bolens. went through it and now its just waiting. if it performs well i will tear it down and restore that one as well.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Nice looking machines*

Couple of good looking machines there. Built when they had some guts and material to them.

I'm working on #8 myself right now, it's a 10 HP 32" 3 stage:









Here's a few but not all that go along with that one that I've rebuilt this last year so far:









These are machines (both yours and mine) that should outlive all of us given normal maintenance so well done on some great machines.

PS - one thing I've always wondered is where all the engine heater boxes and slidpans disappear to? I've had machines that were missing both of them, makes no sense.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

there was a guy on ebay the other day that seemed to have hundreds of them. he must have taken all of them and the missing socks


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

In my opinion... Its because thats the first part someone takes off when it has a problem, and either they get it running and put it back together or they give up and it sits, and the parts get separated... 

Seems like that's how i always find them to... Not running, torn apart, can't find where they laid those parts, etc..


----------

